# Cadac Eazi Chef



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Just bought a Cadac Eazi Chef,thought it would be a clean alternative to a bbq, Tried the Griddle plate and thats fine,then tried some chicken bits in BBQ mode and ended up putting them in oven at home(We were giving it a trial run before taking it away) Then spent 2 hours cleaning s**ding thing. How do other people get on with them or is it just me


----------



## lunarman (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi i use the griddle plate all the time,good tip to save some of the mess i line the edges of the bottom of the BBQ with tin foil to catch the mess and dump it when fiished (save a lot of cleaning)!!!!!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

lunarman said:


> Hi i use the griddle plate all the time,good tip to save some of the mess i line the edges of the bottom of the BBQ with tin foil to catch the mess and dump it when fiished (save a lot of cleaning)!!!!!


Hi

A first post I see so a warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts.

You've been around a while and it's good to see you posting.
Enjoy our company.


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

nickkdx said:


> Just bought a Cadac Eazi Chef,thought it would be a clean alternative to a bbq, Tried the Griddle plate and thats fine,then tried some chicken bits in BBQ mode and ended up putting them in oven at home(We were giving it a trial run before taking it away) Then spent 2 hours cleaning s**ding thing. How do other people get on with them or is it just me


Hi,

Had ours 2-years, but never tried chicken!!!!!!

Maybe it's a "Bar-b-que" thing, but chicken we have found only does well on "hot (charcoal)" fires and the Cadac isn't like a Weber !! Plus we don't have an oven to pre-cook chicken, which we believe is the "safest" way !!

We have had great success with all other meats (esp lamb and beef) and bacon & eggs.

Cleaning is elbow grease, lots of fairy, hot water and a bit of green scourer, but never too much of a chore. Use lots of cooking oil/olive oil and wash as soon as it's cool enough.

Trev


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi
Like Lunarman I mainly use the griddle plate, use the BBQ plate a couple of times but the cleaning is a pain

Andy


----------



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

I've got a brand new Cadac still in it's box, all sealed up and never been used............... Anybody want to buy it?????


----------



## normasand1 (Oct 4, 2006)

HI Eddy,

Now you say you have a cadac for sale, thanks mate just bought one.

all the best, have a good holiday speak soon.

Alan & Lesley


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Great piece of kit, very flexible, we had no problem cooking chicken or anything else. The mark 2 is more stable than mark 1. 

Got rid of it though as it was just too much trouble cleaning it every time, especially if you used marinades or turned over the griddle etc. We BBQ almost every day when away, rain blow or snow and just found it too much agro to keep clean


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I have both the safari chef and its little brother/sister. We use the big one at home its brilliant for cooking chicken - on the wire gas set at minimum works perfectly. When away we use the small one as we are not in a rush it too works OK. Cleaning is a bit of a pest with the big one but the small one! is simple, when on site just stick it in the sink Clean up in a few moments. Don't use the griddle very much as its a bit like frying so I give both BBQ almost full marks.

Wobby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> This post << may be of interest.

Not the same beast, but may still be useful reading.

Dave


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Eddy (edd8ok)

you have pm


----------

